# Beardie doesn't seem to want to bask in the basking spot



## Sp8ysp8ster (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi I have got a 2 month old bearded dragon in good health but worried he not basking under his heat build where it is 110 f but he sits on his beach at the cooler end high up near the uv tube which is situated on the back wall. This is my first beardie so may be nothing but dunno .

Any help advice be much appreciated


----------



## jarvis and charlie (Mar 27, 2009)

how long have you had him or her ? might just be settling in . does he go under in the morning ?


----------



## Sp8ysp8ster (Feb 28, 2011)

Only had him for about 1 week and he goes there for a wander but doesn't stay there he gravitates to his branch spot


----------



## atnas666 (Jun 12, 2010)

I'd give him a bit longer can take them a while to settle in especially when they are young.


----------



## SCOTT4545 (Feb 24, 2010)

what colour is the basking bulb? when i got my first beardie i had problems with him not basking, I changed my RED heat bulb for a white one and it done the trick. 
hope this helps :2thumb:


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

I used to have the bulbs that were at an angle on side of the viv and mine never basked, so I changed the bulbs so they pointed straight down and they now go and bask every morning till they have warmed up then they poo, The rest of the day they just lie mostly at the cool end or down a bit from the heat lamp.


----------



## JotnJosie (Apr 16, 2009)

how old is the uv? if the uv is old then it will affect how active the dragon is and wont want to bask.


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

Where is the highest point in the viv? Beardies will sometimes bask at the highest point thinking it will be the warmest (closest to the sun/heat source) whether it is in fact the warmest or not. If you rearrange the decor so the highest point is the basking spot then I bet you your little'un will bask there instead.


Jenny


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

I think the most important thing is make sure the basking spot is at least a few inches higher than the rest of the viv


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Does the little'un have to "choose" between heat or UV? By that I mean how close is the UV to the basking spot? Ideally when your dragon basks they will be absorbing heat and UV at the same time. If the UV is too far away from the heat lamp then it will not be able to do that and so the beardie has to choose one or the other.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

dickvansheepcake said:


> Where is the highest point in the viv? Beardies will sometimes bask at the highest point thinking it will be the warmest (closest to the sun/heat source) whether it is in fact the warmest or not. If you rearrange the decor so the highest point is the basking spot then I bet you your little'un will bask there instead.
> 
> 
> Jenny


that was my first thought as well; with the 'high up' comment. 

I'd relocate the heat bulb to that end of the viv or turn the branch round.


----------



## Nigel_wales (Mar 24, 2009)

baby beardies tend to hang about at the highest point in a viv and if this is away from the basking spot that's the reason your young un may not be basking. I'm not sure why some of them do this, maybe they feel safer or as someone has said they may think by climbing higher up it'll be warmer. This is what I have witnessed personally with young bd's in my experiences or it could even be trying to get closer to the UV light also!


----------

